# Naps? Who you rolling with



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

just wanted to know what naps you guys use. Ive been using Wooster but been thinking of using something else to compare. Any suggestions.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Purdy white dove


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

I roll Purdy White Doves in 1/2" nap mostly. I find the shedding is almost non-existent.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I use wooster covers often.Here recently I have taken a liking to the new Shurfine microfiber 3/8's.I was amazed by its performance.Leaves like a mirror finish on skimcoated walls.So impressed I stocked up on them.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pro roller company 1/2 dripless. We've been using them forever without complaints.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Super Fab, 50/50, or Colossus. Depends on what store I am at when I need them. Colossus holds more paint and easier to clean but I would go with the 50/50 if I had to choose.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like purdy white dove.... Like how they look too all white an clean an what not .... Yellow rollers remind me off.... Well you know 


(Self edited my post cause I'm thoughtful like that)


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

White doves. Great covers at a decent price.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I know alot of painters use 1/2 nap on smooth walls and ceilings but I just cant get myself to try them.To much texture look for me.On knockdown and orange peel like textures I can see where they would have their place,


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

mudbone said:


> I know alot of painters use 1/2 nap on smooth walls and ceilings but I just cant get myself to try them.To much texture look for me.On knockdown and orange peel like textures I can see where they would have their place,


I use 1/2" for flat paint An 3/8 for enamels..... Never really noticed the texture cause I grew up with it


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wooster superfab.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

ArroWorthy Microfiber 3/8" for most walls and ceilings. Holds lots of paint for a 3/8' cover. 9/16" is their next step in microfiber and I find them to be too much. If not I use a Colossus 1/2"


----------



## vegaspainter (Aug 24, 2012)

Wooster 1/2. Mostly textured walls and ceilings. Haven't seen a smooth wall in 5 years.


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

Just picked up a box of 24 - 3 packs of Simms Professional 3/8" for cheap at an auction a couple weeks ago. They're nice micro fibre rollers and i dont have to feel bad throwing one out after just rolling a couple doors with it.

I dont have much brand loyalty though when it comes to rollers. Most of the stuff off the shelf at SW is good, even their contractor packs are decent quality.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

I never tried 1/2 does it hold more paint than 3/8


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Select Paint said:


> I never tried 1/2 does it hold more paint than 3/8


Yes .....


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I was originally taught that 1/2" and 3/4" covers were for textured surfaces, because they leave too much stipple on flat surfaces. That is total BS. Larger naps hold more paint, and due to the same weave pattern as smaller diameter naps, they leave the same finish when used by a pro. More paint, less dipping, more production.

I work in New England. Textured walls barely exist here, smooth is the norm. I have not bought a 3/8" nap in 5 years. I think they are production killers. Maybe, just maybe, on a level 5 I would use something like a 3/8, or smaller :blink:, but I bet I could use any high quality 1/2" nap and make it perfect.

Arroworthy make nice covers, as do Wooster.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wooster polar bears are my go to naps. They clean up super easy, and hold a lot of paint. Similar to the lambs wool naps from the "old days". If we're doing really smooth stuff like in a bathroom or something with higher sheen ill use a 3/8 white dove, or the 5/16 microfiber. Those are really nice.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Anyone else use the Purdy Golden Eagle? 98% of what i do is knockdown ceilings and orange peel walls, so I use the 3/4. Rolled out some nice walls with it. Finally maning up while I have my youth and getting an 18" so I'll have to preorder that stuff.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> I was originally taught that 1/2" and 3/4" covers were for textured surfaces, because they leave too much stipple on flat surfaces. That is total BS. Larger naps hold more paint, and due to the same weave pattern as smaller diameter naps, they leave the same finish when used by a pro. More paint, less dipping, more production.
> 
> I work in New England. Textured walls barely exist here, smooth is the norm. I have not bought a 3/8" nap in 5 years. I think they are production killers. Maybe, just maybe, on a level 5 I would use something like a 3/8, or smaller :blink:, but I bet I could use any high quality 1/2" nap and make it perfect.
> 
> Arroworthy make nice covers, as do Wooster.


Personally, I do not think I have ever used a 3/8, maybe for some bi-fold doors many years ago. !/2 or for the most part 3/4 wooster 50-50


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> I was originally taught that 1/2" and 3/4" covers were for textured surfaces, because they leave too much stipple on flat surfaces. That is total BS. Larger naps hold more paint, and due to the same weave pattern as smaller diameter naps, they leave the same finish when used by a pro. More paint, less dipping, more production.
> 
> I work in New England. Textured walls barely exist here, smooth is the norm. I have not bought a 3/8" nap in 5 years. I think they are production killers. Maybe, just maybe, on a level 5 I would use something like a 3/8, or smaller :blink:, but I bet I could use any high quality 1/2" nap and make it perfect.
> 
> Arroworthy make nice covers, as do Wooster.


 No offense but you need to have your eyes checked.I can walked into a room and spot right away stipple and the difference between the two on smooth walls.Dont kid yourself Kdpaint.:whistling2:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Only way to get "smooth" from my understanding is spraying. Unless you use some sort of good leveling paint like Pro Classic or something.


As for naps, Purdy White Dove 9" 1/2" or 3/4". 

Good for production: Wooster 18" 3/4. You can fly through walls/ceilings pretty easy.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly the best nap for me is about an hour one!:yes:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

mudbone said:


> No offense but you need to have your eyes checked.I can walked into a room and spot right away stipple and the difference between the two on smooth walls.Dont kid yourself Kdpaint.:whistling2:


20/20 eyesight my friend. Plenty of painters leave excess stipple with 3/8" naps. In the hands of a good painter and good equipment, I stand behind what I said. On a level 5 ( and honestly, people talk about them a lot, but they are few and far between here) somebody MIGHT be able to tell the difference, and if they were eyeballing for a mirror finish, I MIGHT lay each wall off with a smaller nap after I rolled it with a 1/2".

The weave is the same on 3/8 and 1/2" naps. There is no reason other than operator error or cheap naps to have excess stipple.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've heard people say here on PT theres no difference between 3/8 and 1/2 but I can tell, especially on new drywall. Maybe I'm just not good enough


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

So do you guys clean your covers or throw them away?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> On a level 5 ( and honestly, people talk about them a lot, but they are few and far between here)



If you sleep with your favorite angle knife under your pillow the level 5 fairy will visit you.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I archive each and every one adding a detailed history of what it did and how I felt about it. Then, I posted results on PT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Wooster polar bears are my go to naps. They clean up super easy, and hold a lot of paint. Similar to the lambs wool naps from the "old days". If we're doing really smooth stuff like in a bathroom or something with higher sheen ill use a 3/8 white dove, or the 5/16 microfiber. Those are really nice.


I like the 5/16 for metal doors. Not very good pictures but check out the size of these doors!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Do any of you guys remember 3/4" piles instead of naps? They were a lot denser and left one of the nicest finish ever.

I was going through an old box of tools and found a few. I bet they are 15 years old. Phenolic core and all

The one in the middle is a 3/4" pile from SW.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> 20/20 eyesight my friend. Plenty of painters leave excess stipple with 3/8" naps. In the hands of a good painter and good equipment, I stand behind what I said. On a level 5 ( and honestly, people talk about them a lot, but they are few and far between here) somebody MIGHT be able to tell the difference, and if they were eyeballing for a mirror finish, I MIGHT lay each wall off with a smaller nap after I rolled it with a 1/2".
> 
> The weave is the same on 3/8 and 1/2" naps. There is no reason other than operator error or cheap naps to have excess stipple.


I agree, I use to think deeper nap rollers left too much stipple - then someone turned me onto using 3/4" nap colossus roller with Aura paint. Let me tell you, I couldn't tell the difference in stipple from an ordinary 3/8" roller sleeve - maybe it's the newer generation of paints that allow this. But when I went back to using 3/8" roller sleeves it was total production killer. 

Kdpaint - we're both in New England, the majority of the work we see is level 5, think about it. Isn't the majority of your work on veneer plaster over blueboard? If that ain't level 5, then it's level 6 - you don't get any smoother and flatter than trowelled veneer plaster. And I never saw an issue with stipple using big roller sleeves. Now I've seen mongoidly huge stipple from using certain paints.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Romanski said:


> Anyone else use the Purdy Golden Eagle? 98% of what i do is knockdown ceilings and orange peel walls, so I use the 3/4. Rolled out some nice walls with it. Finally maning up while I have my youth and getting an 18" so I'll have to preorder that stuff.


My paint store had a huge shipment of those once and they weren't moving - so gave me a deal to grab the box. I tried them on a high end paint job using P&L accolade paint - and the things performed flawlessly. Everyone in my area is use to buying the white dove line - but I couldn't tell the difference and they were a lot cheaper. Maybe they don't hold out for a washing and reuse perhaps as much as the white doves do?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> Do any of you guys remember 3/4" piles instead of naps? They were a lot denser and left one of the nicest finish ever.
> 
> I was going through an old box of tools and found a few. I bet they are 15 years old. Phenolic core and all
> 
> The one in the middle is a 3/4" pile from SW.


Yeah, the one on the left is a 3/4" Colossus from purdy, you can still get them and they work AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

1/2 White Dove


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> Yeah, the one on the left is a 3/4" Colossus from purdy, you can still get them and they work AWESOME!!!!


Lot of texture here. All we use are 3/4 -1" colossus. We pitch brushes faster than the naps by the way.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> So do you guys clean your covers or throw them away?


+1 I dont like cleaning them


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Yeah, the one on the left is a 3/4" Colossus from purdy, you can still get them and they work AWESOME!!!!


I got on that kick of using them about two years ago. The finish is good, but not as good as a roller made for aura. Microfiber produces a much better finish. 

I use wooster pro do z's mostly and purdy white doves along with the microfibers for aura.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> I've heard people say here on PT theres no difference between 3/8 and 1/2 but I can tell, especially on new drywall. Maybe I'm just not good enough


The only way I can tell the difference between a 3/8" and a 1/2" roller is that it takes 20 to 30 percent longer to use a 3/8". We only use them with semi


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Kdpaint - we're both in New England, the majority of the work we see is level 5, think about it. Isn't the majority of your work on veneer plaster over blueboard? If that ain't level 5, then it's level 6 - you don't get any smoother and flatter than trowelled veneer plaster. And I never saw an issue with stipple using big roller sleeves. Now I've seen mongoidly huge stipple from using certain paints.[/QUOTE]

I guess when I think of level 5 I think of new construction with sheetrock and 3 coats of mud corner to corner. But you are right, the majority of the homes I do are troweled plaster over scratch coats on lathe and strapping, so that is pretty darn flat, and back when it was done it was a level 5/6!


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

@kdpaint - the majority of new work as well is troweled plaster over blueboard. That is equivalent to level 5 - even with level 5 finish, they have to sand it. Plaster is water troweled and polished to the point of having a slight reflection.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Select Paint said:


> just wanted to know what naps you guys use. Ive been using Wooster but been thinking of using something else to compare. Any suggestions.



For the best finish this side of Worcester, I recommend Chris Tosc......... OOOOPS, you said N*A*PS, ........ sorry


I like the micro fibers for gardz and my prep coat, and any decent 3/8 for paste application - needs to have a sturdy moisture proof core though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Mongoidly!
Triple Word Score!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I like the wooster pro-dooz or super fab 3/8 for my home use. But I did put up a sectional wall at my wife's studio and used the cheaper golden flo's with good results. This was just after they made them more shed resistant. (I should have spent more time sanding the compound, but hey, she wanted it done faster:jester


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> I like the wooster pro-dooz or super fab 3/8 for my home use. But I did put up a sectional wall at my wife's studio and used the cheaper golden flo's with good results. This was just after they made them more shed resistant. (I should have spent more time sanding the compound, but hey, she wanted it done faster:jester


 If you wanted to hide the compound you should have used 1/2 nap!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> 20/20 eyesight my friend. Plenty of painters leave excess stipple with 3/8" naps. In the hands of a good painter and good equipment, I stand behind what I said. On a level 5 ( and honestly, people talk about them a lot, but they are few and far between here) somebody MIGHT be able to tell the difference, and if they were eyeballing for a mirror finish, I MIGHT lay each wall off with a smaller nap after I rolled it with a 1/2".
> 
> The weave is the same on 3/8 and 1/2" naps. There is no reason other than operator error or cheap naps to have excess stipple.


 I'll have to agree with you on repaints it would be hard to tell the difference with the texture of the naps.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Often I paint unpainted veneer plaster, which as plain points out, is a glassy level 5+. I use a 1/2" on that as well, all coats, primer and 2 top coats. It comes out perfect. 
That said, its like painting with the guy who uses a 2" brush and he somehow is faster; its what you are used to, and how you have figured out your system.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Bender said:


> Do any of you guys remember 3/4" piles instead of naps? They were a lot denser and left one of the nicest finish ever.
> 
> I was going through an old box of tools and found a few. I bet they are 15 years old. Phenolic core and all
> 
> The one in the middle is a 3/4" pile from SW.



I'll take the middle one all day long. I have some of those and still use them. SW sells the lambswool and I love the 1/2 one. You do have to break them-in as they will lose some hair the first round of painting, but they wash out so nicely and leave a nice finish. (I also paint mostly textured surfaces.)

I have a colossus and don't like it. JMHO!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Lambswool bitches... and I toss them.

Sometimes I use a tray too, I hope you don't have a problem with it.

Drops are optional sometimes.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Mostly smooth here - we like Wooster ProDooz 3/8 Talk about a smooth roller. We will bump it up to 1/2 for apartments, etc. 

Love Super Fabs for ceilings....

50/50 for exteriors :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Red Truck said:


> Mostly smooth here - we like Wooster ProDooz 3/8 Talk about a smooth roller. We will bump it up to 1/2 for apartments, etc.
> 
> Love Super Fabs for ceilings....
> 
> 50/50 for exteriors :thumbup:


 Super Fabs for ceilings 1/2 or 3/8?Never tried one.:blink:


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

mudbone said:


> If you wanted to hide the compound you should have used 1/2 nap!:whistling2:


Don't think that would helped either. Once it was dry I spent 10 mins tops sanding it. It just had to get up to split a room and get covered with pictures for kid play group.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Super fab 1/2 for ever ( smooth walls- no problem..) recently got switched over to the Arroworthy Micro 1/2.
Wish someone made a micro 1/2 in 14"...


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> Super fab 1/2 for ever ( smooth walls- no problem..) recently got switched over to the Arroworthy Micro 1/2.
> Wish someone made a micro 1/2 in 14"...


Arroworthy makes micro 18"s, got a bunch a while back. I cut a few down to 14.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Arroworthy Micro 1/2.
> ..


Who sells that? All I have found Arroworthy Microfibers in is 3/8 and 9/16


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess 9/16ths is close enough..


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

My point being the 3/8 is good, they don't make 1/2 that I have found and the 9/16 it too much on smooth walls/ ceilings IMO. 

I wish Arrowrorty made a 1/2 Microfiber


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

You wouldn't know the difference- 8+8=16 
An extra roll and its good - I do have a problem with lamb on smooth walls- not micro.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Maybe I had a bad batch of the 9/16. They fell apart and did not wash up at all without some serious shedding. They even shed while rolling the walls

I'm happy with their 3/8 and used lots of them lately just wish they held a little more.

I will have to try some 9/16 again. 

All I see here is smooth so heavy naps don't work for us.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

A lot depends on what I am doing over head sheep skin all day long. Wall polar bear for most walls. Just as long as it isn't smooth or simi gloss
David


----------



## LWD (Aug 2, 2015)

I just tried Purdy for the first time. 1/4" for kitchen cabinets. Love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Used to use 3/4 Super Fabs, loved em... 

Now i use 1/2 Whizzfabs. 

I definately clean them, they get better the more you use em.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

mudbone said:


> I know alot of painters use 1/2 nap on smooth walls and ceilings but I just cant get myself to try them.To much texture look for me.On knockdown and orange peel like textures I can see where they would have their place,





Ole34 said:


> I use 1/2" for flat paint An 3/8 for enamels..... Never really noticed the texture cause I grew up with it


Yeah, this is my experience too. I'm also used to working on places that are old plaster ceilings and walls which require a larger nap.



Romanski said:


> Anyone else use the Purdy Golden Eagle? 98% of what i do is knockdown ceilings and orange peel walls, so I use the 3/4. Rolled out some nice walls with it. Finally maning up while I have my youth and getting an 18" so I'll have to preorder that stuff.


Yeah, I used one the other day. Working at a place that is all old lath and plaster and there were some cracks in the ceiling that needed to be repaired, and a poor patch job someone did in the corner. The 3/4 helped blend everything together


----------



## JC PAINTING Cullman (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes! And I don’t have to load up every second !


----------

